# Groupon LA Blumhouse of Horrors tickets



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not affiliated to this haunt but just wanted to share this deal.


Groupon deal of the day: the Blumhouse of Horrors In Downtown Los Angeles
From the producer of Paranormal Activity and Insidious Jason Blum

Deal 
35$ general admission for 2 ($70 value)
$69 for 4 ($140 value)
VIP $54 for 2 (110 value) 


DEAL ENDS IN 2 DAYS (wednesday) 

link to groupon 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/the-bl...54bf282922d4a59d1e245ba4e3f6a75308152044a3ab9


----------

